# Spiders!



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Spiders have invaded my frog room what can I do?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

small shop vac and tighten the fruit fly proofing on the cages... 

Ed


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

what happens if a spider gets in the viv? 



Ed said:


> small shop vac and tighten the fruit fly proofing on the cages...
> 
> Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Move.

John


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> what happens if a spider gets in the viv?


Pick it out.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i saw a spider in one of my tanks so i doused it with water. i cant find it but it was a pretty good sized spider. i've been searching for it but the tank is really well planted.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Is there anyway to trap them Iv got so many its ridiculous. There starting to move to other parts of the house. I do see some in the tanks but I just squish those.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

c81kennedy said:


> Is there anyway to trap them Iv got so many its ridiculous. There starting to move to other parts of the house. I do see some in the tanks but I just squish those.


 
Spiders are very difficult to trap effectively, it is a lot easier to go around and simply use a small shop vac to suck them up. A few times around over a couple of days and you'll really do some damage to the numbers. After that just follow up every couple of weeks. 

Ed


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Ed I will start doing it today.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Once you have them you learn to live with them. I control them, as Ed said earlier, by sucking them up with a shop vac.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Wehre in the room are you seeing them? Corners? What type of spiders?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

They are everywhere in the tanks, corners and even the closet. There are a few different kinds but have no idea what kind. I could get some pics.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Be neat to see.

I have a spider above my frog terrariums. I like him there, he catches escaped fruit flies. Which came in handy the other day. Ibought some flies a few weeks ago, from Petco, to start a culture of some different mels. I didn't pay attention, but they were FLIGHTED fruit flies (OK, why do they sell these?)! I cultured them, opened it up on the first boom and they flew away. Luckily, I think most of them got stuck in his web.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

BrianWI said:


> Be neat to see.
> 
> I have a spider above my frog terrariums. I like him there, he catches escaped fruit flies. Which came in handy the other day. Ibought some flies a few weeks ago, from Petco, to start a culture of some different mels. I didn't pay attention, but they were FLIGHTED fruit flies (OK, why do they sell these?)! I cultured them, opened it up on the first boom and they flew away. Luckily, I think most of them got stuck in his web.


I'm in a waiting room right now and had to really hold myself back from not bursting out laughing at this. 

As for the spider issue, either vacuum like Ed said, or leave them. They will only eat up escaped fruit flies so as long as they are harmless and your not terrified of spiders then no harm.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

> I'm in a waiting room right now and had to really hold myself back from not bursting out laughing at this


It was probably naive to think that all pet store mels were flightless. It was probably rather humorous to see me standing there as a thousand fruit flies took to flight....


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I once found a big nasty brown spider in my azureus viv. It was a bit smaller then a 50 cent piece and it looked almost as terrifyingly cool as a wild terribilis. It could have easily fatally injured my frogs. When I saw it inside the viv, I almost craped my pants. 

OK, I didn't almost crap my pants but it was still terrifyingly enormous.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you ever identify that large spider?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

BrianWI said:


> It was probably naive to think that all pet store mels were flightless. It was probably rather humorous to see me standing there as a thousand fruit flies took to flight....


I can only imagine the look on your face when you opened it to all these flies taking off. I, for one, no I would be absolutely shocked haha


----------



## CLP (Jun 29, 2012)

I haven't used them, so can't speak for their effectiveness, but Lee Valley sells a non-toxic spider trap for $9.50. Check it out at Spider Trap - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

CLP said:


> I haven't used them, so can't speak for their effectiveness, but Lee Valley sells a non-toxic spider trap for $9.50. Check it out at Spider Trap - Lee Valley Tools


I'm dubious since they make a claim that they contain an "attractant" for spiders and I can find very little in the way of attractants to other spiders in the literature but I could be missing it, since searching spider attractant pulls up bola spiders, and lots of spider mite papers. 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

BrianWI said:


> Did you ever identify that large spider?


no, but I had a couple of possibilities. In case somebody could identify it, it was very large, brown/red in color, thick, round body and thick long legs. It probably was a species of spider native to SoCal, but it seemed to adapt to a rainforest environment just fine.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Ed said:


> I'm dubious since they make a claim that they contain an "attractant" for spiders and I can find very little in the way of attractants to other spiders in the literature but I could be missing it, since searching spider attractant pulls up bola spiders, and lots of spider mite papers.
> 
> Ed


Or, you could get those "spider balls" from the produce at Piggly Wiggly. Probably just as effective.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here the the main spider I find can anyone identify?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It looks to either be a member of the Theridiidae, which consists of cob web spiders, comb footed spiders and tangle web spiders. As to specifically which one it is, there are a lot of similar looking species. 

Ed


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Do they bite? I get wierd bites everyonce in a while they will swell up and turn red. The bits will have a tiny pus pocket on the top and take 2 to 3 weeks to heal.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

c81kennedy said:


> Do they bite? I get wierd bites everyonce in a while they will swell up and turn red. The bits will have a tiny pus pocket on the top and take 2 to 3 weeks to heal.


Some are but most are harmless, and statistically most things that people think are spider bites actually aren't.... 

Ed


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah Im not sure what it is.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Theridiidae would be my guess as well, but not 100 certain. Have any better pics?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

After alittle searching IV decided to bring my Nepethenes miranda in my frogroom it should attract all the loose bugs. Im also thinking about getting a gaint asian mantis and setting him to freerange in the frog room.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Ed said:


> Some are but most are harmless, and statistically most things that people think are spider bites actually aren't....
> 
> Ed


I was just reading an article on a grappling forum about how people confuse the early stages of staph for spider bites


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I was just reading an article on a grappling forum about how people confuse the early stages of staph for spider bites


Thats kinda scary because I grapple in a mma class 3 to 4 days a week.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

MATS ARE NASTY. And gee burn/friction burns just open you up to infection. We used to see it a lot when I did Judo/ Brazilian jiu jitsu. Gotta make sure everything is clean always


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

frog dude said:


> no, but I had a couple of possibilities. In case somebody could identify it, it was very large, brown/red in color, thick, round body and thick long legs. It probably was a species of spider native to SoCal, but it seemed to adapt to a rainforest environment just fine.


Sounds like an Orb Weaver.. or a small one. They get big... like 3-5cm.

like this?










when they are young: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Orb_weaver_spiderlings.jpg


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

So statistically most spider bites are actually jiujitsu burns? That's called extrapolation, I'm pretty good at it.

I battle them too. My desk is in the frogroom and I was starting to get nasty spider bites on my feet from sitting at the computer. Now I have a program. Once a month I take the room apart and vacuum all spider/webs. 

I noticed that since I started using fly-traps (cheap white wine in bowls with dish soap tucked out of sight), not only do I have less spiders because there are less flies, but the spiders just congregate around the traps.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I was just reading an article on a grappling forum about how people confuse the early stages of staph for spider bites



Agreed 100%, if the "bite" is warm to the touch, and pus is in it, it's much more likely staph than a spider bite........and the staph can be very painful


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats why I like my birdeaters. When they bite you, there is no guessing. Just surgery, LOL.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Oftentimes, it can be very difficul to get rid of spiders when they have overflowing amounts of food wandering around, and plenty of spots to hide. A sure way to dwindle their numbers is to use sticky flypaper to catch all the FF's. No food = No spiders. You should have seen the cricket breeding room at Pro-exotics when I worked there. Spiders everywhere, and pretty certain some were brown recluse, or close relatives in the loxosceles family.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

SteveR said:


> Sounds like an Orb Weaver.. or a small one. They get big... like 3-5cm.
> 
> like this?
> 
> ...


No, that wasn't it. The spider had similar body shape, but the whole body and legs was the same color as the small patch of magenta-red on the front legs. Plus, it wasn't hairy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Barn spiders come in a lot of different colors.. here is an example of one I photographed on our property a few years ago...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay...now can you please explain to me what "a grappling forum" is??? Almost sounds like a socks only porno thingie...


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Tiny spiders attract bigger spiders like brown recluses. Those are a real problem. I squish all I can find and try to keep them in the frog room....good luck.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Judy S said:


> Okay...now can you please explain to me what "a grappling forum" is??? Almost sounds like a socks only porno thingie...


I've got a general idea of what a grappling forum is (like this forum for frogs, except it's focused on dudes forcing each other to submit) but what I'D like to know is what a "socks only porno thingie" is!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Okay...now can you please explain to me what "a grappling forum" is??? Almost sounds like a socks only porno thingie...


Lol. People discussing http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grappling


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> I've got a general idea of what a grappling forum is (like this forum for frogs, except it's focused on dudes forcing each other to submit) but what I'D like to know is what a "socks only porno thingie" is!


I forget that the "adults only" movies used to have the men wear socks only...but those days, like so many of my days...are dead and gone...


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Judy S said:


> I forget that the "adults only" movies used to have the men wear socks only...but those days, like so many of my days...are dead and gone...


So THAT'S why they call them "business socks"!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

HYSTERICAL.... Actually, I believe the origin for the "socks" was that the flicks were made in the hotbed motels with the dirty floors that promoted Athletes Foot...but I like your rendition much better...just hystericalllllllll.....


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

How did this go from spiders to old pornos?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> How did this go from spiders to old pornos?


Evolution in action!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Aadd.........


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

One hell of an evolutionary process right there.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wondering why are you concerned about a spider making himself cozy with his froggy friends in a toasty viv?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

§lipperhead said:


> Just wondering why are you concerned about a spider making himself cozy with his froggy friends in a toasty viv?


Because they are scary.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

§lipperhead said:


> Just wondering why are you concerned about a spider making himself cozy with his froggy friends in a toasty viv?


 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/60738-issues-spiders-4.html#post553877 

Ed


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hoooooooly cow.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/60738-issues-spiders-4.html#post553877
> 
> Ed


Well that wasn't what I was expecting... Thanks Ed.


----------

